# HD antenna question



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

Let me just say that I have very simple knowledge when it comes to the technical aspects of this whole satellite stuff. I wing it most of the time.

Now my question. I currently have an indoor antenna for my OTA HD channels. Generally I can get a strong signal on two of the networks but the others come an go frequently. Any recommendations for a really good/strong antenna? Are there outdoor antenna's that aren't too unsightly. I was barely given permission to get the dish put up so I doubt I can add much more than what I have outside. Who can install such an antenna? I asked the Dish installer about HD antenna's and he said they don't do that and wouldn't know if there was even such a thing? Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Alsays,
How far away for the signal towers do you live?
You stated, "you were given permission to put a DISH up." From whom?

There are many choices for off-air reception. Indoor, attic, rooftop, etc.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Federal Law guarantees you the right to erect an antenna to receive Over The Air TV signals, no one can deny you that right. They can reasonably ask you locate it if that location does not impact reception. For public safety reasons NO ONE can deny you the right to OTA reception.

Local TV installers can do antennas, too but they are expensive ($200-400) depending on complications. I installed my own antenna, a Radio Shack U75-R, on a 30' telescoping pole attached to the peak of the roof line, it is not difficult, but takes time. I also have another small UHF/VHF antenna in my attic with a Winegard HDP-269 urban pre-amp, again not a difficult install. Either would cost about $75-100 for a self install.

Your first step is to look at www.antennaweb.org and input you exact address and zip code to determine which channels and what frequencies you receive. Then you select the appropriate antenna. Some people just lay the antenna on the rafters in the attic and run a piece of RG-6 cable to the tuner.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

> I asked the Dish installer about HD antenna's and he said they don't do that and wouldn't know if there was even such a thing? Any recommendations would be appreciated.


One thing to understand is that there is no such thing as an "HD" antenna.

If you see that listed on the box of antennas, it's just a marketing ploy.

The antenna you would use to receive the DTV (HDTV) signal from your local affiliate is the same old UHF/VHF antenna that has been used for years to receive TV signals.

The difference is that now it is receiving a digital bit stream instead of an analog TV signal.

As Jim said, your first step should be to hit antennaweb.org and find out how far you are from your local transmitters.

For reference, I'm about 15 miles from my local transmitters, and I have a $35 combination UHF/VHF RadioShack antenna in my attic that gives me 92-97 signal strength on all my locals.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

alsays said:


> Let me just say that I have very simple knowledge when it comes to the technical aspects of this whole satellite stuff. I wing it most of the time.
> 
> Now my question. I currently have an indoor antenna for my OTA HD channels. Generally I can get a strong signal on two of the networks but the others come an go frequently. Any recommendations for a really good/strong antenna? Are there outdoor antenna's that aren't too unsightly. I was barely given permission to get the dish put up so I doubt I can add much more than what I have outside. Who can install such an antenna? I asked the Dish installer about HD antenna's and he said they don't do that and wouldn't know if there was even such a thing? Any recommendations would be appreciated.


This is what I did. John


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Thought there was an antenna that mounted around the dish, for VHF and UHF OTA signals?

I found tons of info at the "Weingard?" antenna site.

Bob


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

robert koerner said:


> Thought there was an antenna that mounted around the dish, for VHF and UHF OTA signals?
> 
> I found tons of info at the "Weingard?" antenna site.
> 
> Bob


These work sometimes. They are usually only suggested for stations that are very close. In the case of the guy here he should go onto antennaweb.org and find out what type of unit he needs for his area 1st. Opps I repeated my friend Jim.


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

If you have some reception with a set top antenna today, you may find that you need very little improvement to get those intermittent OTA stations to come in well.

It may be a matter of getting the right set top antenna. Do you have a VHF antenna, UHF antenna or both? The frequency changes associated with digital / HD broadcasts vary from market to market, but in some markets, stations that have their old analog SD signals on VHF, now have their digital HD and secondary digital SD signals on UHF. This means that some analog stations that worked well with a VHF antenna (the long part of the rabbit ears) now need a UHF antenna (the round loop on some set top antennas). You can no longer tell from the station "channel" number whether the signal is VHF or UHF. For example, the local NBC affiliate HD signal is on "channel" 2.1, but is actually broadcast on the old UHF channel 35 frequency. Meanwhile the PBS affiliate HD on channel 8.1 is actually broadcast on old VHF channel 9 frequency. So, the NBC affiliate now needs a UHF antenna, while the PBS affiliate will still work with just a VHF antenna.

The need for a rotor (or the need to turn the set top antenna) varies with market too. Do all the local broadcasters have their towers near the same location? If so, you don't likely need a rotor. If you don't need a rotor, but a set top antenna isn't good enough, you might be able to stick a Radio Shack VHF/UHF rooftop antenna in the attic, point it at the towers and forget it.

While ghost images are a thing of the past, signal strength is really important. A good booster or distribution amp might be needed if you aren't close enough for the rabbit ears to work. Amps are available from $10 and up. I've found that the RCA distribution amp that Best Buy sells for about $45 provides a nice clean, low noise signal.

Keep in mind that the satellite signal and broadcast signals are on different frequencies. That means that if you have to put an OTA antenna in the attic, the OTA and the satellite signal can share the same coax with little interference. You need splitter/combiners that are designed for mixing satellite and broadcast signals.

Antennaweb.org is a great site for getting the information specific to your broadcast market. Not only will it recommend a specific antenna and installation type for the station and your location, it can provide a map showing where you will need to point the antenna to receive a given station.


----------



## loves2watch (Mar 27, 2006)

As previously stated, there is no such thing as a HD antenna. For digital stations (that do transmit HD), only an UHF antenna is needed. Since all of the analog stations will be leaving soon it makes no sense to install a VHF antenna. The UHF antenna is much less obtrusive and much more easily installed.


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

loves2watch said:


> As previously stated, there is no such thing as a HD antenna. For digital stations (that do transmit HD), only an UHF antenna is needed. Since all of the analog stations will be leaving soon it makes no sense to install a VHF antenna. The UHF antenna is much less obtrusive and much more easily installed.


It varies with the market. Here in Houston, we have new digital service on the previously unused VHF frequencies for old channels 5 and 9. So, here a VHF antenna is needed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

loves2watch said:


> As previously stated, there is no such thing as a HD antenna. For digital stations (that do transmit HD), only an UHF antenna is needed. Since all of the analog stations will be leaving soon it makes no sense to install a VHF antenna. The UHF antenna is much less obtrusive and much more easily installed.


Can't make a broad statement like that... there are many VHF digital stations throughout the country... and some stations that are currently using UHF may go back to a VHF channel after the 2009 cutoff date when analog is slated to be shut down. So people should really do some research into their particular market before investing a lot of money in an antenna to make sure they won't need to do it again in a couple of years.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

loves2watch said:


> As previously stated, there is no such thing as a HD antenna. For digital stations (that do transmit HD), only an UHF antenna is needed. Since all of the analog stations will be leaving soon it makes no sense to install a VHF antenna. The UHF antenna is much less obtrusive and much more easily installed.


Not true. Here in Vegas all the major network's digital channels are on the VHF band. It varies from market to market.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

bruin95 said:


> Not true. Here in Vegas all the major network's digital channels are on the VHF band. It varies from market to market.


And here in central NH....Digital channels 57 and 59 will return to their VHF analog counterparts, channels 11 and 9, respectively, in 2009.....


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> These work sometimes. They are usually only suggested for stations that are very close. In the case of the guy here he should go onto antennaweb.org and find out what type of unit he needs for his area 1st. Opps I repeated my friend Jim.


they are no good. as the local source may not be in the sounthern sky

:lol:


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

gintzj said:


> they are no good. as the local source may not be in the sounthern sky
> 
> :lol:


Actually, if you're lucky enough to have all your OTA towers located to the North of you the "bat-wing" type on the back of the dish is perfect and you can hardly see it. I have an amplified one and it pulls all my locals in from 15-25 miles away and even pulls in some from as far as 75 miles away, although not extremely reliably.


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Actually, if you're lucky enough to have all your OTA towers located to the North of you the "bat-wing" type on the back of the dish is perfect and you can hardly see it. I have an amplified one and it pulls all my locals in from 15-25 miles away and even pulls in some from as far as 75 miles away, although not extremely reliably.


"Bat-wing" type? Any chance you can post a picture? And where'd you get the antenna?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I hope he's talking about the Channel Master Stealth antenna and not one of those Terks that clip around the rim of the dish.

Try to avoid gimmick looking antennas, they cost much more and perform much less that real antennas.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

One thing to note for the newbies on this UHF/VHF issue...

If you go to the aforementioned antennaweb.org, it will let you know which (if any) of your stations are broadcasting their digital signal in VHF.


----------

